# dumb question



## snoopy d (Nov 6, 2010)

just wondering how to set up a nte 935 reg for 7.2 volts?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

http://www.nteinc.com/specs/900to999/pdf/nte935.pdf

it doesn't say a lot but it looks like it may be equivalent to LM317 

adjustment pin current is nominal 45uA, max 100uA

adjustment pin Voltage to output (Reference Voltage) is 1.2V 

basically it's the adjustment pin current through a resistor that sets the 1.2V.
Another resistor, using the same current, to ground will set the offset Voltage. 

If you were looking for a 5V supply then the offset voltage would be 5V-1.2V or 3.8V. 

Normally, if it were an LM317, the adjustment pin current would be set by a 120 Ohm resistor. In order to get 5V we'd use a trimmer or potentiometer to adjust to 380 Ohm to give the required output voltage.


----------

